# DG with sorority



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I add a male DG in with my sorority? It's a 29 gallon with places to hide


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

No.. won't end well. Mixing betta and gourami should never ever be done. The DG will beat them up bad.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Tell me about it. Lost my prized betta because of him


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea. I can imagine the same thing would happen with the girls. :/


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My new girl has balls. :lol: She was chasing pepsi around who is alpha


----------

